# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Filling in after Demolition

## KrilliC

HI all, 
I will be demolishing my house soon and there will be a "hole" so to speak after the demolition and I would like to fill the land back to normal levels before building. The fill depth is about 500mm to 750mm (maximum). On top of this area will be the slab of my new home and I was wondering if anyone can tell me what is the best type of fill (combination or otherwise) to use in such a situation. 
thanks all.

----------


## Nonimus

bump....anyone have anything on this type of adivce?

----------


## Bedford

I don't know what the best fill would be but I'd talk to the engineer that designs the slab.

----------


## johnc

I'd agree with Bedford, although you might also have a chat with the person who is going to form it up. It might be as straight forward as a few loads of packing sand, however the engineer is the one to start with.

----------

